# 2019 Jeep Wrangler and Fisher



## RONK

I'm considering getting a new Wrangler Sport S 2 door to plow driveways and as a second family vehicle.Going on Fisher's EZ-Match,it doesn't show availability for a 2019 Wrangler.I emailed Fisher,so far no response.Does anyone know if the 2018 application will work if if Fisher is going to have something available?I just read on a separate thread that Fisher just came out with an application for a 2019 RAM 1500,maybe it just takes them awhile to engineer it.Thank you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

19's are JLs instead of JK. Not sure if there's a frame difference.


----------



## RONK

Mark,thank you.I just spoke to Fisher,they said they're coming out with one but couldn't give me a date yet when it'll be out,though before winter.


----------



## cwren2472

My son bought a JL - absolutely everything for the JL is different than the JK


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> My son bought a JL - absolutely everything for the JL is different than the JK


Engine?

Tyres?

Transmission?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Engine?
> 
> Tyres?
> 
> Transmission?


Yes, it has all of those things standard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Yes, it has all of those things standard.


Standard transmission?


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> My son bought a JL - absolutely everything for the JL is different than the JK


I thought only chicks drove Jeeps....

Oh and @EWSplow ...


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought only chicks drove Jeeps....


My wife is jealous and does want one for herself now, coincidentally


----------



## Mike_PS

let's keep the discussion going in a serious, positive and on topic course please.


----------



## theplowmeister

the 2019 Wrangler (JL) stands for Jeep Light they lightened up the frame and the axles. the 2017 JK is the last year you could put plows on the Jeeps. They will have to come out with a real light plow for the new Jeeps (JL) 

AND The Plowmeister drives Jeeps


----------



## cwren2472

theplowmeister said:


> the 2019 Wrangler (JL) stands for Jeep Light


Really? I just assumed that L was the next letter in the alphabet from K. What does the K in JK stand for then?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Really? I just assumed that L was the next letter in the alphabet from K. What does the K in JK stand for then?


Just kidding...duh


----------



## theplowmeister

*Jeep Vehicle 2 Letter Model Designations / Model Codes*
This chart explains what Jeep vehicle has what letter designation.
AJ Prototype military Jeep from about 1950. AJ probably stood for "Advanced Jeep"
BRC 40 The second series of Bantam Prototypes Built in 1941
BRC 60 "Mark II" The first seres of Bantam Prototypes 1940-1941
C 101 Jeepster Commando 1966-1971
C 104 AMC Commando 1972-1973
CJ Civilian Jeep 1944-1986
CJ 1 First few prototype civilian Jeeps in early 1944
CJ 2 Second batch of prototype Jeeps 1944-1945
CJ 2A First production CJ, known as a Flatfender 1945-1949
CJ 3A Replaced the 2A 1949-1953
CJ 3B High Hood model 1953-1968
CJ 4 Prototype vehicle that led to the CJ 5 1950 OR 1951
CJ 5 First round fender Jeep 1955-1983
CJ 6 Long wheelbase variant of the CJ 5 1955-1976 Domestic 1955-1981 Export
CJ 7 Longer version of the CJ 5. Included Doors and more comfort 1976-1986
CJ 8 Scrambler Long wheel base version of CJ 7 1981-1986
CJ 10 Export truck resembling a CJ with YJ grill. Often used for airport tugs 1982-1985 
DJ 4x2 Delivery vehicle called the Dispatcher. Several versions built since 1956
FC Forward Control Cab-over truck 1957-1965
FJ Fleet Van 4x2 Cab-over truck 1961
GP Ford prototype that followed the Pygmy G = Gov. Contract P = 80" Recon Car Built only in 1941
GPA Ford built Jeep A = Amphibian 1942-1943
GPW Fort Built WWII Jeep built to Willys Design W = Willys pattern 1942-1945
JK Larger and wider Wrangler replacement 2007 - current
KJ Replacement for the Cherokee in the U.S. Market dubbed the Liberty
MA Willys prototypes that followed the Quad M = Military contract A = Series Built only 1941
MB Standardized Willys 1/4 ton Jeep of WWII. B = Series 1942-1945
MC First post war military variant of the Jeep. C = Series Known as the M-38 1950-1955
MD 2nd offshoot of military Jeep. Basically CJ 5 M38A1 1952-1971
MDA Longer wheelbase version of the MD known as the M170 1954-1967
MJ Pick-up truck variant of the XJ Cherokee 1986-1992
SJ Wagoneer SUV 1963-1991 or Gladiator J Series Trucks 1963-1987
TJ Coil Sprung Wrangler with more creature compforts 1997-2006
VJ Jeepster 1949-1959
WJ Grand Cherokee 1999-2004
WK Grand Cherokee with IFS 2005 - Current
XJ Mid-sized Cherokee 1984-2001
XK Jeep Commander 7 person SVU 2006 - Current
YJ Square head light replacement for the CJ 1987-1995
ZJ Grand Cherokee released to replace the SJ 1993 - 1998
Article Type: 
Jeep Vehicle Information
Category: 
Body Tech


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumor on the playground is the JLs have an aluminium frame.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is the JLs have an aluminium frame.


Some of the body panels are made of beer cans, frame is steal


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Some of the body panels are made of beer cans, frame is steal


K...not JK, just K.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> K...not JK, just K.


Oh Tay


----------



## mrgarciainc

Unfortunate to hear I may not be able to put a plow on the JL. I was really waiting for the ecodiesel to come out so I could sell my jk and plow with a nice JLU


----------



## cherox

Check out welch_welding on Instagram. He's done at least 3 JL Wranglers with Boss HTX plows. Can only imagine Fisher will have push plates and wiring soon.


----------



## mrgarciainc

Thanks. I’ll check it out


----------



## theplowmeister

I've Been to Welch Welding, If the application book says it fits they will sell it. If its NOT in the application book they won't sell it.

That has been my experience with them


----------



## mrgarciainc

That’s been my experience with most dealers. They don’t want the liability in case something goes wrong


----------



## Currinson

I am looking for some help. I installed gabriel 49216 air shocks on my 1999 jeep wrangler back in 2012, they finally failed. I have been searching everywhere for the same product and they appear to be discontinued. I would like to go with the same ones because I had to modify and drill holes specifically for this shock, where the airline connects, has anyone found a replacement that works?


----------



## theplowmeister

Gabriel 49178 Modify the Axle shock mount (Lower) Fits 92 - 14 econoline 150
OR
49173 Modify the Axle shock mount ( raise) Fits 79 -91 Econoline



Currinson said:


> I am looking for some help. I installed gabriel 49216 air shocks on my 1999 jeep wrangler back in 2012, they finally failed. I have been searching everywhere for the same product and they appear to be discontinued. I would like to go with the same ones because I had to modify and drill holes specifically for this shock, where the airline connects, has anyone found a replacement that works?


----------



## Currinson

I would like to stay with Gabriel and use all existing air lines, I am hoping the air connection into the shock is in the same location so that I don't need to drill another hole, In your opinion which would be the best 49178 or 49173?


----------



## theplowmeister

Couldnt say havent used either. You or a welding welding shop will have to modify the shock mount on the Axle.


----------

